# Weather Insurance???



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

While reading a past issue of Snow Magazine while on the throne I came across a small blurb on a company that insures against losses from weather...interesting. Here's the link www.weatherbill.com


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Yup, when I lived in Florida we had weather insurance to protect us against Hurricanes. Then we had Tornado insurance when I lived in Memphis Tennessee and Landslide and Earthquake insurance when I lived in Los Angeles, California. I've been in them all too, luckily no damage..


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Is that weather Bill in the add?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

what would weather insurance do? pay you if it doesn't snow enough?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 22, 2009)

WeatherBill does not offer weather insurance. They offer weather derivatives. It works like insurance, but the buyer must have $1 million of net worth or $10 million in assets to purchase. 

What's in your wallet?!

Rob


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Vortex;727472 said:


> WeatherBill does not offer weather insurance. They offer weather derivatives. It works like insurance, but the buyer must have $1 million of net worth or $10 million in assets to purchase.
> 
> What's in your wallet?!
> 
> Rob


Rob - I read the letter that you sent me earlier this week.

I'm interested in learning more about what you have to offer...specifically prices. Could you give me a sample quote? Feel free to use your own numbers are far as snow total and gross revenue is concerned. And this policy would be written for a snow removal contractor.

I'm sure there are several others who are interested in this as well.

(Sorry for bumping a 6 month old thread but you only have 2 posts )


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I spoke with a women in their both, she said, if I remeber correctly, cost is 8-10% of the amount insured, many diffent ways the policy could be written & they only have limited markets (state licences). It is an intresting concept, especially for markets like ours, or canada, where its mainly one price for the season, durring a heavy year it could save your butt. If a market is mainly per push, it could also be written for if it didn't snow as well from my understanding.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 22, 2009)

Camden;787777 said:


> Rob - I read the letter that you sent me earlier this week.
> 
> I'm interested in learning more about what you have to offer...specifically prices. Could you give me a sample quote? Feel free to use your own numbers are far as snow total and gross revenue is concerned. And this policy would be written for a snow removal contractor.
> 
> ...


Camden,

I could certainly send a quote, but you'd have to contact me off this site (913-253-1250). BTW, I was just in your neck of the woods. Spent some time on a lake near Cross Lake (Big Trout Lake) before heading up to Lake Vermillion for the 4th of July weekend. I always love going home to MN whenever I can.

Give me a shout!

Rob


----------



## Vortex (Jan 22, 2009)

RLM;787814 said:


> I spoke with a women in their both, she said, if I remeber correctly, cost is 8-10% of the amount insured, many diffent ways the policy could be written & they only have limited markets (state licences). It is an intresting concept, especially for markets like ours, or canada, where its mainly one price for the season, durring a heavy year it could save your butt. If a market is mainly per push, it could also be written for if it didn't snow as well from my understanding.


RLM,

Just to correct, the insurance product is fully admitted and we are licensed in all 50 states. Premiums are approximately 8-15% of the insurance limt, depending on how close to "normal" one would require the insurance to kick in.

Is NY ever going to see a summer? Looks like you, and much of the northeast and Great Lakes regions went from winter to spring, and are still waiting for summer to show up!

Rob


----------

